
Making a faster K-NN algorithm - samgrassi
https://medium.com/@SamGrassi/building-improving-a-k-nearest-neighbors-algorithm-in-python-3b6b5320d2f8
======
TheAnig
Pretty neat read. Cool to see that something as trivial as the distance
measure, can save up on FLOPs so much that it beats scikit's default.

